# OSS disable auto resample



## hanhtm (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi all,
any audio/musicpd user here?
How do iI disable auto resampling in musicpd?

Currently I'm using OSS to output sound to my external amplifier. I just dont want to musicpd to automatically resampe my audio file (wav) so I added into musicpd.conf:

```
audio_output {
  type  "oss"
  name  "CUongvt OSS Device"
  auto_resample "no"
```
However, in mpd log it keeps saying that:

```
config: option 'auto_resample' on line 224 was not recognized
```
Thanks and best regards.


----------



## retrogamer (Apr 29, 2015)

I believe the solution is to edit 
_/etc/sysctl.conf_

and set the value for resampling to 0, per the FreeBSD Handbook:


> _hw.snd.feeder_*_*_rate_*_*_polyphase_*_*_max_
> Adjust to set the maximum number of allowed polyphase entries
> during the process of building resampling filters. Disabling
> polyphase resampling has the benefit of reducing memory usage, at
> ...


https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=pcm&sektion=4


----------

